
Ask HN: How do you manager your passwords? - Kratisto
I know people range from using one password, to a bunch of solutions.  How do you manage all of your passwords?
======
stephenr
I use iCloud Keychain, and 2FA wherever I can. For this I've mostly used OTP
Auth.app: OTP Auth by Roland Moers
[https://appsto.re/th/i4ovN.i](https://appsto.re/th/i4ovN.i) but I'm also
interested in the Hurricane Electric 2FA tool in their network app: HE.NET
Network Tools by Hurricane Electric, LLC
[https://appsto.re/th/UQ7jZ.i](https://appsto.re/th/UQ7jZ.i) as it uses the
iCloud Keychain for sync, rather than their own storage format.

------
iKnowKungFoo
I use 1Password with DropBox in order to share between my Windows desktop,
iPhone, iPad and Macbook Pro. I also use 2FA with any account that makes it
available.

~~~
Kratisto
How do you use 1Password with DropBox? Just looked up 1Password for the first
time. Does it seem worth the $5 a month?

------
zeveb
I've got them in a gpg-encrypted org-mode file. Emacs automatically decrypts
it when I open it & automatically encrypts when I save. It works well.

------
shapeshed
Pass [https://www.passwordstore.org/](https://www.passwordstore.org/)

------
mattkrea
1Password

------
MrLeftHand
Google Drive + KeePass

------
tmaly
vim -x creates an encrypted file password protected

------
amalag
Dashlane

